# A VPS for each TV in USA



## Sonwebhost (Sep 15, 2013)

According to data from the Consumer Electronics Association (CEA), there are currently 285 million televisions in use in US households

If I could just get one vps hooked up to each tv in USA there would be a boom in the vps industry, the vps should allow anyone to watch tv from anywere in the world with google translator on it so it would have about 10,000 [SIZE=17.77777862548828px]channels and should be [/SIZE]from every country, kinda like a tvn (vpn) for your tv. 



> The number of mobile devices rose 9 percent in the first six months of 2011, to 327.6 million — more than the 315 million people living in the U.S


And then add a vps for every cell phone in USA that would  like an explosion in vps sales

Each VPS would allow the user of his cell phone to call anyware in the world and talk for as long as they want and see the person and hit vpsboard that would be a cvn (vpn) for cell phones. 

Now all that is needed is when you get home your phone is on your tv and when your out your tv is on you phone....


----------



## jarland (Sep 15, 2013)

I have two testicles. The average male has the same. What if you could sell one vps for every testicle in the world? Each vps could track the number of times each one gets scratched each day. You'd be famous and swimming in cash.


Go do it!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

The real question is: Who the hell watches TV so much they need to be that connected?

I unplugged my TV like 1.5 weeks ago as I needed the plug to charge my laptop. I've not used it since then. (Was going to plug it back in to watch Breaking Bad tonight, but I don't know what channel AMC is. I get free cable, 90 channels, but didn't want to fuss with it. I'll just stream the episode later online, commercial free).


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 15, 2013)

Haven't watched tv in years. Not accessible. IPTV helps. Needing something called Television is annoying.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> The real question is: Who the hell watches TV so much they need to be that connected?
> 
> I unplugged my TV like 1.5 weeks ago as I needed the plug to charge my laptop. I've not used it since then. (Was going to plug it back in to watch Breaking Bad tonight, but I don't know what channel AMC is. I get free cable, 90 channels, but didn't want to fuss with it. I'll just stream the episode later online, commercial free).


+1 to that. I have Satellite with EVERY channel except the foreign language ones and there is never anything on except reruns. The only reason I have it is to babysit the kids and keep the wife happy. I am perfectly fine downloading my "stories" and binge watching them, and when that is done, trolling forums lol.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Sep 15, 2013)

What about the people who watch porn on their television?


----------



## drmike (Sep 15, 2013)

TV is so old fashion.   

Why would my TV need a VPS?  

I must be missing something here.


----------



## JackDoan (Sep 15, 2013)

Sonwebhost, are you a troll?


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 16, 2013)

No trolling just trying to get 2 billion vps sold online in the next 30 days......Stay tune


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> I have two testicles. The average male has the same. What if you could sell one vps for every testicle in the world? Each vps could track the number of times each one gets scratched each day. You'd be famous and swimming in cash.
> 
> 
> Go do it!


So you're saying I'm abnormal for having a quad? >_>



JackDoan said:


> Sonwebhost, are you a troll?


Not so much a troll as just... not exactly grounded in reality.


----------



## fapvps (Sep 16, 2013)

An average consumer does not know what a VPS is. A consumer that does know what a VPS is can set up anything on their own instance. How are you going to market this?


----------



## kaniini (Sep 16, 2013)

What is this I am reading?  I don't get it.

Explain your plan to me like I am five.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 16, 2013)

You are one of your kind.


----------



## blergh (Sep 16, 2013)

Put this idea on kickstarter and it will collect exactly 20$! How many jiggabutts do you need for this?


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't understand the point of this thread. Interesting facts though


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread made me LOL.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 17, 2013)

I finally got around to setting up a VPS for my TV. I have never had a better TV watching experience. I get ~10,000 channels and I only have to pay 4$ a month and its only using like half of the 2GB of ram. Best idea ever @sonwebhost

Now I have to start selling VPTV (Virtual Private Television).


----------



## jarland (Sep 17, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I finally got around to setting up a VPS for my TV. I have never had a better TV watching experience. I get ~10,000 channels and I only have to pay 4$ a month and its only using like half of the 2GB of ram. Best idea ever @sonwebhost
> 
> 
> Now I have to start selling VPTV (Virtual Private Television).


I stopped pirating tv and I'll tell you why. I want justification for throwing a rock through their window when they cancel my favorite shows. As long as I contribute to their lack of value, I can't complain. Kind of like if you enjoy a farmer's produce, stealing his crop won't exactly work in your favor when he has to get a new job because of you.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> I stopped pirating tv and I'll tell you why. I want justification for throwing a rock through their window when they cancel my favorite shows. As long as I contribute to their lack of value, I can't complain. Kind of like if you enjoy a farmer's produce, stealing his crop won't exactly work in your favor when he has to get a new job because of you.


Oh! I was joking in the sense that the standard idea of "Television" does not actually exist as internet streaming. I didn't think of it in that way at all to be honest. I suppose thats what this whole thread is about? Pirated TV?


----------



## jarland (Sep 17, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Oh! I was joking in the sense that the standard idea of "Television" does not actually exist as internet streaming. I didn't think of it in that way at all to be honest. I suppose thats what this whole thread is about? Pirated TV?


Ahh I'm missing jokes, not enough sleep 


I assume that's what most people might use a vps for in combination with a tv. Torrent, stream


----------

